# Which way do I point my PB13 Ultra?



## Diesel 48 (May 11, 2010)

Does it matter which way I point my subwoofer since it is front firing? Please take a look at my pictures.
Thanks!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

It looks fine where it is. Is there a reason you want to face it a different way? Dennis


----------



## Diesel 48 (May 11, 2010)

I was doing reading on the forums and saw some mentions of having the front facing ports fire against a wall instead of into the room. I was not sure if I had it the right way or not.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I think front firing is fine. Placement is more critical than the direction of the ports. If it sounds good where it is, I would leave it. Dennis


----------



## Niklas F (Mar 20, 2010)

When my ultra is coming im going to place them so the elements are playing against each other. I heard from my dealer as long that they have at least 8cm (3.2inches) from the port that should be ok.

Hope i dont hear someting else here now.

 

Their new home is going to be behing my main speakers. facing the Tv bench ( tv bench cant be the right name?? )

Sorry if i spelling things wrong, im from sweden


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't be afraid to move the subs around and see what the different placements IN YOUR ROOM do to the sound. Sometimes small placement adjustments make a big difference. So . . having your sub firing in a different direction just might make a difference in your room. Play around it is your TOY !! Enjoy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As the PB13U is far superior to most subs available I would not worry about placement too much Particularly having the ports facing a wall. It "should not" make any difference and is designed to fire into the space. As the bass that is produced by the PB13U is non directional you should not be able to hear where it is coming from.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

I ran sweeps and moved my 13 ultra to over 10 locations before finding the sweet spot,, had some terrible holes at some of the locations,, my best location ended up dead center under the TV,, that was the *last place* I thought would be good,, it was way better than any of the corners, sides and front locations,, if I had not ran test I would not have believed the differences in readings,, 

nice room,,

Derry


----------



## Niklas F (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe i should get rid of my bench then...


----------



## klinger886 (Mar 2, 2010)

just remember every room and sub is different so dont go moving all your furniture! 

cheers sweden!


----------



## Smatchimo (Jul 1, 2008)

the real question is, how the hell do you even move a PB13 Ultra? I still have mine sitting on the foam tray from the box we couldn't lift it off of. :hsd:


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

To the OP, to find what is best for you invest the equipment for you to be able to run REW and you can start off with a Behringer 202 which is fairly cheap. This will show you what your PBU can do and what its doing. Run you some 200hz sweeps and within seconds you will see whats going on.

I have found that w/my PBU's facing into the wall I will tend to get more extension..but I also found that sometimes I get a big dip in the upper end. I have both of my PBU's on each side of my tv facing the room the left sub is the closest to any wall 2 1/2ft or so the right one is a good 6'. You will find that moving it 9" can cause a change in the frequency response.


FWIW...beautiful setup!


----------



## Niklas F (Mar 20, 2010)

isn´t a much cheaper way to get a radioshack and make a measurment with that?
Thats what i going to do with my set up, in the future i will test REW.

Or get a Xtz room analyzer, http://www.xtz.se/uk/products/mearurement-system/room-analyzer


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

Smatchimo said:


> the real question is, how the hell do you even move a PB13 Ultra? I still have mine sitting on the foam tray from the box we couldn't lift it off of. :hsd:


common, I'm 69 years old and shove mine around,, my Altec Voice of Theaters are now 300 LBS (1.5" thick on all surfaces) and I can get them moved around,, sounds like some gym time,,:rofl2:

Derry


----------

